# Calabrian chili substitute in a hurry



## mvse (May 29, 2017)

What can I use for a flank steak recipe instead of the chili I can't buy today at Safeway. Checked all our local stores and can't find them. Giving up and want to use a red chili similar. Ideas?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

A Fresno chile would probably be the ideal substitute. If can't get that, I'd go for a green chile like a Poblano.


----------

